# Hook up Flap



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Can anyone suggest for me please where I can purchase the flap that covers the EHU connection on the side of the motorhome, Im afraid I have broken it Many thanks


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

A phone call to Autotrail would work wonders I guess.

C.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

most camping shops do these for a few pounds, they are not uncommonly broken, so should be in stock! These are more common on caravans than motorhomes though - but as i said, they always have them in stock!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I am unfamiliar with what type Autotrail use, but you can normally buy a mains inlet box including lid on eBay for a few pounds. They come in white or black. Here's one:









Dave


----------

